# Aggressive Manueli



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## pennywise (Jan 15, 2011)

nice fish hes not shy at all


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice how long have you had him.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

show quality manny. great video


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! What size tank is that?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

that is an awesome looking fish. great video and nicely aquascaped tank.









what tank size is he in? filtration? temp? lighting etc

getting a manny in a week, and i cant wait. hope he has as good as a personality as yours!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've had him since the end of August. Took him a little while to come out of his shell, but definitely worth the wait. He's currently being housed in a 46g bowfront tank with a Deep Blue Solarmax HE 236 T5 lighting system, and running two AC110's for filtration. Temperature is usually anywhere from 80-82 degrees. He has become much more active and aggressive since I've added the plants, Koralia Nano powerhead, and have got him on a scheduled lighting routine.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i like i like alot


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I noticed you dont have a cover on your koralia power cord. I know it doesnt sound like a big deal now and i didnt either untill my Rhom started acting strange due to a huge voltage leak cause by him biting his. What i did was buy some flexible tubing at Lowes, menards, ect... cut it legth wise and place it over the power cord.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Excellent video and Manny,


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a 7" Manny and hes not very active at all. I think I'll try some more deco and see how he responds. Great looking Manny and nice setup. Congrats!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cute lil' guy!


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Amazing fish! I want one!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice tank and fish !!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Beaut of a manny


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Your manueli looks very nice. I love how thick and distinct a manueli's face and jaw are. Your setup looks great as well. I see these pics and vids everyone posts and I always think " I want one too Damnit!"


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

God damn. Ive had my manny a year now and hides pretty much all the time and I spend lots of time near the tank. Im taking his damn log out so if hes going to "hide" it'll be behind soem plants where I can see him. I didnt spend al lthat money to look at plants. Sweet manny.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow he's mean as f?(k nice nice


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

2 new videos added to OP.

Enjoy


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a kick ass Manny you got there O!...Makes me regret selling my guy...







....Anyhow, your Manny rocks like a RUSSIAN CIRCLES concert!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, very playful


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

That is a killer fish. Those eyes are huge!!!!!


----------

